

Tell HN: Voting requires 2 request, can we improve that? - eridal

When you click on an &quot;up vote&quot; link, the browsers send some request like this:<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;vote?for=:id&amp;dir=up&amp;by=:username&amp;auth=:hash&amp;whence={news|item?id=:item}

</code></pre>
..then the server answers status=302 with a &quot;<i>Location: &lt;whence&gt;</i>&quot; header, which triggers the 2nd request.. which returns an empty body for news, or the same itemId.<p>Not sure about down-vote .. dont have that much karma :)<p>so question is.. is this second request really necessary?<p>I browse the site regularly on 3g networks and I would love some speed improvement
======
nkurz
Good question, but better sent as an email to 'hn@ycombinator.com'. Dan will
redirect as appropriate.

~~~
eridal
Thanks for the heads up!

